# being too scared/embarrassed to ask for help



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

especially if it's a question you already asked before and forgot. Man.... It's damn terrifying.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

When it comes to matters like these and you are in doubt, listen to the almighty Shia.


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Thats why im affraid to get a job. But there are times when you can get away with a repeat question. Like saying hey man im sorry i got a lot on my mind can you explain that one more time? It just depends on how you ask. its about wording things smarter. speaking of smarter im not sure if thats a word..


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah I know what you mean...I asked alot of questions when starting and even now I have to ask sometimes. and I feel like people don't get what I mean anyways...


----------



## Walter White (Sep 9, 2014)

Hate it. One of the reasons why I struggled at my old job, unbelievably scared to ask questions which led to me making mistake after mistake.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Now...this is truly legit and I face this too. Especially since I'm in an entirely new career field than where I started.

While I don't make a dramatic thing about it, I may approach someone and preface this with..."I know I've asked this before, but I'm a bit overwhelmed with all the stuff I've had to learn...can you tell me again about..."

Most people would understand and not be upset by that if they see you making an effort to learn your job.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

starsfire said:


> Thats why im affraid to get a job. But there are times when you can get away with a repeat question. Like saying hey man im sorry i got a lot on my mind can you explain that one more time? It just depends on how you ask. its about wording things smarter. speaking of smarter im not sure if thats a word..


This...I didn't see this post before I added mine...corroboration is good.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> When it comes to matters like these and you are in doubt, listen to the almighty Shia.


He's so ****ing annoying.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

If I didn't have so many problems with asking for help, I would be so much better off in life. It's so embarrassing, and I always feel like I'm either dumb or I'm bothering someone. I don't like being an inconvenience to people.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

tidbit said:


> If I didn't have so many problems with asking for help, I would be so much better off in life. It's so embarrassing, and I always feel like I'm either dumb or I'm bothering someone. I don't like being an inconvenience to people.


better than not asking and making a mistake. although the SA mind doesn't work that smoothly, lol...


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Pierre1 said:


> He's so ****ing annoying.


Ughh a minute of my life I'll never get back...


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

This happened to me when I was doing internship at Pharmacy as Pharm Tech. I was afraid to again to my co worker. I'm afraid she might tell me I'm dumb or slow if i ask her again. It was my first day, my store manager taught me how to open the the locker.It wasn't an ordinary lock, it's a combination locker. I can't still figured it out how to open the locker. So, i ran to my co worker to help me, she opened it for me. Then when I was about to go home. I can't open the locker. I forgot the instructions again. I was too shy to ask for more help because they were busy. So i did it by my own, it took me 30 minutes to open. I felt bad after, cause it was a simple instructions given to me and I can't even follow it properly. I felt I was so dumb.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

wisteria said:


> I get scared too. When I first started my job, I nervously warned my supervisor at the time "Heh, I may like, bombard you with stupid questions." And she's like "there's no such thing as a stupid question! Ask away!" Guess what? On many occasions when my mind is flooded with questions concerning stuff on the job, I get weird looks. And that drags my confidence down and makes me more insecure.
> 
> Next week I'm going to have to get some questions answered on an upcoming task that's kind of complicated. I hope I can get the words out, but more importantly, I hope I can talk to someone who doesn't treat me like I'm some kind of idiot.


I know what you mean. There are some things about what I'm supposed to do at work or how it is all supposed to work that I'll ask questions and ask questions and still just not really get it and I can tell the other person is getting a little frustrated. I _hate_ when that happens. It makes me feel really dumb or like my brain isn't formed right or capable of the type of thought I need. There's just some little piece of information I'm missing and I just can't GET at it or ask the right question.

I'm not too afraid of asking for help though. Most of the time it's a treat for people to show of their knowledge, especially if they're your peers. I don't like having to ask a question when I know the answer was JUST explained but sometimes I just space out for a few seconds and so I'm like, "wait, sorry, I spaced out just now for a few seconds. Can you repeat what you said before that last sentence?" and I get KIND of a weird look but it excites the part of me that likes coming off a little weird so it's ok.


----------

